# Rampage XT



## Irish Sitka (Jul 2, 2009)

Beautiful looking bow.
Good luck with it.


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

this bow looks awesome man I have a CRX 35 blacked out and I like it alot also...good choice...
dave2


----------



## BearNDown (Apr 11, 2011)

Well I made a couple upgrades on the new rig. I replaced the qad hunter with a QAD HDX and the sims X-coil with a Doinker D.I.S.H. I like the way it all came together now. Can't wait to get out in the woods.


----------



## BearNDown (Apr 11, 2011)

ttt


----------



## jerrod (Apr 23, 2011)

I like the blacked out bows my next one will be a black matrix or burner


----------

